# Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBATV



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff0000"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/min_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/min/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Timberwolves.htm" style="color:black">KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td><td><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span></td><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/chi/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Bulls.htm" style="color:black"> KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#0000cc">Minnesota Timberwolves(24 - 31) (8 - 18 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff0000">Chicago Bulls(24 - 31) (12 - 15 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/"><img src="http://img210.exs.cx/img210/6521/gametime9af.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">United Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Chicago, IL, February 28	, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBATV</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/malik_allen" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_malik_allen.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/malik_allen"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Malik Allen<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Villanova</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Dominguez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/marcus_banks" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_marcus_banks.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/marcus_banks"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Marcus Banks<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 2'' - UNLV</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ricky_davis" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ricky_davis.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ricky_davis"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ricky Davis<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 7'' - Iowa</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/trenton_hassell" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_trenton_hassell.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/trenton_hassell"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Trenton Hassell<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 5'' - Austin Peay</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kevin_garnett" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kevin_garnett.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kevin_garnett"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kevin Garnett<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 11'' - Farragut Academy HS (IL)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mark_blount" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_mark_blount.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mark_blount"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Mark Blount<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 7' 0'' - Pittsburgh</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddie_griffin" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_eddie_griffin.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddie_griffin"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Eddie Griffin<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 10'' - Seton Hall</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/justin_reed" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_justin_reed.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/justin_reed"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Justin Reed<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 8'' - Mississippi</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/marko_jaric" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_marko_jaric.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/marko_jaric"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Marko Jaric<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 7'' - Belgrade, Yugoslavia</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rashad_mccants" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_rashad_mccants.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rashad_mccants"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Rashad McCants<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 4'' - North Carolina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

There is something wrong with Tyson's HS name.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I hate to say "must win", but if we want to make the play-offs, we've got to beat teams with worse records than our own.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Ricky Davis had his one good game for the week already when he scored 35 the other night, and for once the Bulls have a superior center. There's really no excuse to not win this game.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Saying this is a winnable game is a guarantee that we are gonna lose tonight, so I won't say it. lol

But I think our chances are pretty good, if our defense (or lack there-of) can stop Garnett and Davis from playing good. Their supporting cast isn't exactly made of superior players, so this should be a W in our case. Let's hope so. Plus it's on NBA TV, so I'll get a chance to scream at the top of my lungs and curse out the Bulls if we don't play good tonight. What a treat! :biggrin:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

We have a distinct advantage at PF.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

KHinrich12 said:


> We have a distinct advantage at PF.


 I agree, the Malik is HOT


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This will be in HD. I wonder what the picture is going to look like. The local station is WCIU, known for their grainy picture.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> I agree, the Malik is HOT


Not as hot as The Kirk.

He's so hot right now. lol


Man, Zoolander has to be one of the funniest movies Stiller made so far. Those guys make some good movies, although they get bad ratings.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

powerwoof, you need to get yourself over to the "WHAT IS JIB" thread and contribute a line from the masterpiece that is ZOOLANDER. we're having a "quote-off". Zoolander vs. Anchorman

anyway. they're talking bulls right now on nba tv on the pregame show.

saying the bulls won't make the playoffs. uphill battle.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Loss


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Garnett looks old so far lol. Definitely not the kinda guy we want polluting our beloved core.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

8-0 run by the Bulls


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

very flat,out of sync,now they stepped up a bit 15-13.TO


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler with a nice bounce pass to a cutting Kirk for the layup.

Hinrich with the defensive play and Deng drove to the basket. MISSED but fouled. THANK YOU.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich over dribbling. gets fouled by Banks. all.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk baseline jumper GOOD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The clock was running on the inbounds.. 23-21 Bulls

just force those jumpers and we'll be alright.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

I am lovin Malik as of late, 6 points in 1st quarter. I believe he's also allowing Tyson to play more 4 than 5.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

malik allen,money in the bank although in the last possesion he started to drive the basket all the way and then stepped back,why they do not penetrate?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Allen played a nice first quarter.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh no.

malik allen down. looks like he hit his head on songaila's knee as he was trying to draw a charge. he grimmaces in pain on the floor.


:sad:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Knee to the back of the head....ouch. That's gotta hurt.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

How did Allen get hurt? I stepped away for a second to throw some dinner in the microwave.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ouch. That could hurt.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> How did Allen get hurt? I stepped away for a second to throw some dinner in the microwave.


whaare u cooking man?i'm hungry :biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> How did Allen get hurt? I stepped away for a second to throw some dinner in the microwave.


Came down while trying to take a charge and his head hit Songaila's knee. 

They'll be taking him on a stretcher


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh dear.

the stretcher is out. never a good sign.

he hit the point of songaila's knee with his head. looked like it bent his neck back. he's still on the floor. 

what is it with this team and head injuries this year?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

ohit's not looki good man,i see a collar,not good news


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damn! We didnt need a big to get hurt, especially since he was really coming on as of late.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I hope he is ok but the game has to go one without him. Sweetney will probably get extra minutes tonight.

It's a shame too. He was starting to play very well past few weeks.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Geez. That stretcher looks horrible. I hope he's ok.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

poor malik,i hope it didn't affected his nerves,that would be bad


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh and btw, pargo not dressed tonight. he has a left toe sprain.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Why did Skiles take Ben out after playing him a couple of mins. in this qtr? He's not in foul trouble and I didn't see him do anything stupid.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon is writhing on the floor. he probably got hit in the jaw


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

omg.

now duhon is down. holding his face. 

this is crazy.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Another one down and Pargo did not dress for tonights game. Basden still with the D league?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Lu is looking active tonight. I like it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Garnett was going up and Duhon was trying to take the charge. KG's elbow maybe grazed Duhon face on the right but it was most likely Kirk's elbow, hitting Duhon on the left side of his face.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

OMG, that was a CLEAN block Kirk got.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

McCants has been lighting it up past couple weeks and not any different tonight.

Pike for three. GOOD


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Why is it that every other game some prevously underwhelming scrub goes off on the Bulls?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Ricky Davis in for McCants. Blount in for Justin Reed.

Nocioni in for Songaila. we need his toughness.

offensive foul for Blount. just got in too


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



TripleDouble said:


> Why is it that every other game some prevously underwhelming scrub goes off on the Bulls?


Because we're a young, inconsistent, not-so-great team right now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



spongyfungy said:


> McCants has been lighting it up past couple weeks and not any different tonight.
> 
> Pike for three. GOOD


nm, I was thinking about Felton. Mccants still is a scrub


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



spongyfungy said:


> nm, I was thinking about Felton. Mccants still is a scrub


McCants is the latest opponent to put up all-star numbers against us.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

the old man with the lob to deng. beautiful.

nice play by kirk too.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

good finish of the half. 54-49 Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

So far so good, despite being short handed.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



spongyfungy said:


> nm, I was thinking about Felton. Mccants still is a scrub


McCants is no scrub. He just gets no playing time (partially because he sucks on d, and partially because dwane casey is the coach). He has the offensive abililty to play like this quite often. In a game earlier this season (Rockets I think) he outscored the entire opposing team in the 2nd quarter. It's just a matter of becoming more consistent and putting the rest of his game together.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Hinrich on the way to a triple double?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

what's wrong with skiles?does he have a brain damage?or he's drinking sth?why did in the hell benched ben for the whole 2nd q?i do not get it :curse:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyone that says Malik Allen won't stick his neck out for a teammate is a liar


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Im wondering that too...make's no sense to bench Ben. Especially since he's one of our best 3 point shooters and they were playing Zone.

I didn't even see Ben do anything wrong.

This benching stuff has to stop, im getting sick of it.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

I have to agree that benching Gordon this game was total BS. The past few games when gordon was pulled out were actually legit where he played like absolute crap a few possessions in a row. But, nowhere did I see ben warrant a benching this game, especially when Du and Malik are our and we need the offense....


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



nanokooshball said:


> I have to agree that benching Gordon this game was total BS. The past few games when gordon was pulled out were actually legit where he played like absolute crap a few possessions in a row. But, nowhere did I see ben warrant a benching this game, especially when Du and Malik are our and we need the offense....


 Maybe it's cause the guys who played, played well.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

I don't know who has been guarding KG, but 10 and 6 two minutes into the third is a pretty damn good defensive effort.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Red Kerr : "That's a BS call Joey" "your partner blew it"


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

The refs are really sucking tonight.

Hinrich had a clean block - gets called for a foul. Tyson clean put back - wiped off and a T called on him...


We can't catch a break.

Stay tough Bulls!


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Chandler just got robbed of a 2 points and a rebound. Horrible offensive goal tending call.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Songalia is just awful.

Other than being a big stiff to set blocks, he's not as advertised.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



ndistops said:


> I don't know who has been guarding KG, but 10 and 6 two minutes into the third is a pretty damn good defensive effort.


The Wolves aren't even going to him. The Bulls have done a decent job of doubling him, but I don't know why Minnesota has stopped trying to get the ball to their best player. Makes no sense.



chifaninca said:


> The refs are really sucking tonight.


I agree, the other way around though.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Luol looks as good as I've seen him in two months. Gordon hits a three Bulls up by 10.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



ndistops said:


> I don't know who has been guarding KG, but 10 and 6 two minutes into the third is a pretty damn good defensive effort.



Agreed. Actually it's been a team effort for the most part.

On a side note, Deng has been very active ont he defensive end tonight and had two very good blocks and 15 points. 15 pts - 5 rebs 3 blks.........that's why he shouldn't be so easily discarded in a trade. 


He's 20 years old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 He's still got a lot of growth. He's not a stud, but is a stud in development.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



socco said:


> McCants is no scrub. He just gets no playing time (partially because he sucks on d, and partially because dwane casey is the coach). He has the offensive abililty to play like this quite often. In a game earlier this season (Rockets I think) he outscored the entire opposing team in the 2nd quarter. It's just a matter of becoming more consistent and putting the rest of his game together.


Well, I haven't seen too much of McCants in the NBA so I can't make the judgement. You'd have to be a fan of the T'wolves to see if he has any potential. He looked alright against the Grizzlies during Garnett ballhithead game but other games I see AC, Jaric and Banks take most of the minutes.

I've seen a ton of Felton and he looks fantastic. but then he was drafted way higher than McCants.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



socco said:


> I agree, the other way around though.


Yeah, you're right. The FT differential is only 19-8 in the T-Wolves' favor right now. The refs have some major making up to do if they want to hit the usual of two opponents' players shooting more FTs than the entire Bulls' team.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

OT-Kirk 2 dimes and two boards from a trible double


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



Hustle said:


> Luol looks as good as I've seen him in two months. Gordon hits a three Bulls up by 10.


I agree, he looks fantastic out there. Very active on both ends of the court.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



chifaninca said:


> Agreed. Actually it's been a team effort for the most part.
> 
> On a side note, Deng has been very active ont he defensive end tonight and had two very good blocks and 15 points. 15 pts - 5 rebs 3 blks.........that's why he shouldn't be so easily discarded in a trade.
> 
> ...


It seems like Luol should be a better shot blocker than he is. He's got ungodly long arms.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Hey yall! I just found this board a few days ago...been a bulls fan for awhile (the early 90's - go ahead, call me a bandwagon fan, but I'll have you know I've faithfully followed the bulls through thick and thin - through the fizer and crawford and erob eras and trading away brand and...ok my blood pressure is rising). But anyways, being a Pennsylvania native, I see the Bulls on t.v. approximately never, so this game thread is a great way to augment my usual cbs online tracker. 

Carry on.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

If the Bulls handed out, "KG play for us" signs instead of "Brick" FT signs would that be tampering?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



jordanwasprettygood said:


> Hey yall! I just found this board a few days ago...been a bulls fan for awhile (the early 90's - go ahead, call me a bandwagon fan, but I'll have you know I've faithfully followed the bulls through thick and thin - through the fizer and crawford and erob eras and trading away brand and...ok my blood pressure is rising). But anyways, being a Pennsylvania native, I see the Bulls on t.v. approximately never, so this game thread is a great way to augment my usual cbs online tracker.
> 
> Carry on.


I'd like to welcome you to the board! Hope we provide some "colorful" commentary.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



spongyfungy said:


> If the Bulls handed out, "KG play for us" signs instead of "Brick" FT signs would that be tampering?



LOL....


I think they should be handing out signs that read:


*GOT JIB?*


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Hinrich says forget the assist. And Swishes the three.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



jordanwasprettygood said:


> Hey yall! I just found this board a few days ago...been a bulls fan for awhile (the early 90's - go ahead, call me a bandwagon fan, but I'll have you know I've faithfully followed the bulls through thick and thin - through the fizer and crawford and erob eras and trading away brand and...ok my blood pressure is rising). But anyways, being a Pennsylvania native, I see the Bulls on t.v. approximately never, so this game thread is a great way to augment my usual cbs online tracker.
> 
> Carry on.


welcome to the board! 


wow. two years ago today was kirk's other triple double! 

one more assist!!


threeeeee! the kirk is so hot right now.

ok. KG gettin' hot too.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

ooh nice. Ben fakes a three. shoots the two. MISS. Noc boards, gets fouled by Garnett. GOOD AND 1..

this game is on NBATV by the way.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



jordanwasprettygood said:


> Hey yall! I just found this board a few days ago...been a bulls fan for awhile (the early 90's - go ahead, call me a bandwagon fan, but I'll have you know I've faithfully followed the bulls through thick and thin - through the fizer and crawford and erob eras and trading away brand and...ok my blood pressure is rising). But anyways, being a Pennsylvania native, I see the Bulls on t.v. approximately never, so this game thread is a great way to augment my usual cbs online tracker.
> 
> Carry on.


Welcome to the board


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Hinrich gets another anticipitory foul, sure this time it was a foul, but the whistle was blown before he made contact, come on guys.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



spongyfungy said:


> If the Bulls handed out, "KG play for us" signs instead of "Brick" FT signs would that be tampering?



not as long as paxson didn't hold one up. ok, well maybe not!

that's so funny.

81-67 bulls


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

In the last couple of minutes, my Sportsline has been a flurry of Defensive Rebound by Kirk Hinrich, Assist Kirk Hinrich, or 3-pt. Jump Shot by Kirk Hinrich.

20, 10, and 8. He's everywhere!! He's outrebounded everyone else on the court.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Hinrich 1 assist way from a triple double. The "Golden boy" is playing like gold tonight.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



chifaninca said:


> Agreed. Actually it's been a team effort for the most part.
> 
> On a side note, Deng has been very active ont he defensive end tonight and had two very good blocks and 15 points. 15 pts - 5 rebs 3 blks.........that's why he shouldn't be so easily discarded in a trade.
> 
> ...


Yep. Growth is the right word to. He should fill out with a real off season (not rehabbing). At duke he was more a post player and he could bring more of that game to the pros with more weight.

He had a 7 foot wing span when he measured in as a rookie but has grown since then, so possibly it's gotten wider aswell


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Two and-ones for the Bulls sandwiched in between another rebound by Hinrich. Things are getting out of hand.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



truebluefan said:


> Welcome to the board



Thanks! and thanks spongyfungy and mizenkay as well!

now get an assist Kirk!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Nocioni spins in the lane, hook GOOD and 1.

beautiful travel pirouette


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

how many trible doubles kirk has?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



greekbullsfan said:


> how many trible doubles kirk has?


I beleive 2 going on three.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Ricky Davis gets the pass. bobbled it and gets fouled.

Almost wish he dunked that cherry pick. Would not have seen a foul but probably a nice dunk.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

*Spongy * i love ya avatar, where u get that pic from even better do u have a video of it, by the way where and when was that is he going inbetween his legs?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

deleted


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

So, um, we need to trade for KG so..we can be like Minny???? 


Makes no sense, unless we don't give up the farm--like the Shaq trade..

Go Bulls!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk only has one triple double. his rookie year. 

two years ago today! isn't that weird?!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

up by 14 after three!! I know Minny is not the team they used to be, but in order for us to ever good a good team we need to beat teams like Minny at home.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

We are getting fouled alot more than usual. the PF's are even 19 a piece. I think. Where usually the differential is high.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

hinrich with 23 pts. He knew he had to step it up with the injury to Duhon and man...has he ever stepped it up.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Can we get Hinrich an assist please.............


Then let's get him off the court so he doesn't get hurt.


Deng, get yourself a double double as well.


Great game with guys being agressive on both sides of the court.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> kirk only has one triple double. his rookie year.
> 
> two years ago today! isn't that weird?!


 It is strange. must be his inner timer or something. Kirk to the basket GOOD. hesitation move too.

Lots of turnovers for the T'wolves. and Wayne with a Bears reference

Deng shooting long jumpers now. ok-dokie. let's keep building the lead first.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk is just doing whatever he wants to the basket.

Hinrich steals from Antony Carter. layup MISS. got fouled HARD by Ricky D.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon layup. BLOCKED by KG.

McCants drive layup GOOD. that was fast.

Noc for three. MISS


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls are 4 of 15 from the three point line.....

How about not taking any more threes tonight.?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I can see where the T'wolves fans would be angry about that call. That was ticky-tack and probably a makeup call.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

just to clarify, Kirk has 9 assists, correct? Cause sportsline seems to feel he only has 8 for some reason.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng has 4 blocks!! Wow.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



jordanwasprettygood said:


> just to clarify, Kirk has 9 assists, correct? Cause sportsline seems to feel he only has 8 for some reason.


yahoo has him for 9.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



jordanwasprettygood said:


> just to clarify, Kirk has 9 assists, correct? Cause sportsline seems to feel he only has 8 for some reason.


ESPN BottomLine tells me he has 9. Sportsline's the best online PBP service if you want it to keep up, but NBA.com is probably better for being correct with the stats.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



jordanwasprettygood said:


> just to clarify, Kirk has 9 assists, correct? Cause sportsline seems to feel he only has 8 for some reason.


 officially 9. source : nba.com


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

gaME annoucers say nine its 9


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! said:


> So, um, we need to trade for KG so..we can be like Minny????
> 
> 
> Makes no sense, unless we don't give up the farm--like the Shaq trade..
> ...


 because of plays like that. KG is making tough shots against good d from Chandler


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni for three. open and GOOD!.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is two rebounds away from a double-double.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

I <3 Kirk. 27, 12, 9 on 10-19 shooting.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

nine it is then. three by noce...assist by ben gordon. shucks.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich tied his season high. 28pts 12 rebs and 9 assists. 

just missed a three

Andres gets called for the over the back. He must have used a forearm because there was nothing on the jump.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Just imagine if Kirk were talented....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

T'wolves pressing and double teaming.

Songaila found an open Gordon. if he caught that cleanly, he would have scored.

Nocioni fouls Hassell.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

pullup jumper by Banks. GOOD

They are double-teaming the ball handle. It's a bit frantic and so it's a game of find the open man.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I guess Songaila was open in the post. Ben was handling the ball and Kirk was dissapointed that he couldn't get it to Darius for the easy bucket

Deng fouled by Ricky Davis.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Noc should stop taking 3's for a while...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Marcus Banks for the three. GOOD

Gordon gets fouled by Ricky Davis on the drive. blocking foul


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Banks a tough turnaround two. GOOD. foot on the line

Hinrich to Gordon floater. MISS

Banks a three try MISS.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice move inside floater GOOD by Noc.

KG for three. GOOD


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich to Deng inside. hits the front fo the rim. no assist there.

Marus Banks drive MISS but fouled


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

c'mon kirk, c'mon kirk...prospects are dimming...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

crowd was dissapointed when Nocioni gave up a pass from Kirk to Deng. fouled on the dunk try.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I guess it wasn't a shooting foul. now the teams are over the limit.

Nocioni to the line.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Bulls pulling their regular


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> crowd was dissapointed when Nocioni gave up a pass from Kirk to Deng. fouled on the dunk try.




just gimme a win, ya know. please. just give me a win.

the kirk is still POG. :smilewink


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

I hope Kirk doesn't get the assist on a frivoulous score. That'll spark some controversy

Nocioni makes the FT's.

Sometime I think the crowd wants a) Big Mac b) a triple double c) a win

(in that order)


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



TripleDouble said:


> Bulls pulling their regular


 we don't have enough time to lose this one or get Kirk the triple double, oh well.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

any update guys n malik?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

kirk ties his career high with 13 rebounds. so that's something. 

season high scoring too.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> any update guys n malik?



we haven't heard anything about malik allen.

hope he's ok.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*bulls win!*


:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

It would of been nice to see KH get the triple double, but hey I will take the win anytime.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice win for the bulls.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

only 9 t/o. we've been alot better in this regard this year. Hopefully next year we can work on getting to the basket and FT shooting


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Alright! Good win. From the box score it looks like kirk, luol, and andres all had solid games.

oh and spongyfungy thanks for the stellar play-by-play :smile:


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



jordanwasprettygood said:


> Alright! Good win. From the box score it looks like kirk, luol, and andres all had solid games.
> 
> oh and spongyfungy thanks for the stellar play-by-play :smile:


Thanks to spongy also and to all the other guys who contribute updates for us guys that can't watch.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

RagingBulls316 said:


> Im wondering that too...make's no sense to bench Ben. Especially since he's one of our best 3 point shooters and they were playing Zone.
> 
> I didn't even see Ben do anything wrong.
> 
> This benching stuff has to stop, im getting sick of it.


I feel I need to take this earlier comment by me back. I started thinking about it later, and with Duhon going out in the middle of the second quarter. I bet Skiles didn't want Gordon to pick up his 2nd foul...because if he picked up a quick one early in the 3rd he could be in foul trouble. And with Pargo and Duhon both out, we couldn't afford to have either Hinrich or Gordon in foul trouble tonight.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Hopefully our core can start firing on all cyclinders. Gordon and Chandler have been playing well of late, and fingers crossed this is the start of Hinrich and Deng joining in as well.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I had WGN news on for an update at 9:50 - they said Malik Allen will be fine.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles Postgame Comments

click here


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

A random question those who like to watch Bulls games at Chicagoland bars. What percentage of the time when entering a bar do you have to actually tell the bartender to turn the game on?

It's getting a little frustrating....


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



UMfan83 said:


> A random question those who like to watch Bulls games at Chicagoland bars. What percentage of the time when entering a bar do you have to actually tell the bartender to turn the game on?
> 
> It's getting a little frustrating....



Mine tonight actually had it on, although the ratio was about 3:1 Illinois:Bulls.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Nice win. Great to see Kirk playing exceptionally well lately.

Malik Allen, starting power forward...? And now he's injured? Gosh.

Interesting to see the limited minutes for Duhon, I'd think that he'd match up really well against Banks defensively.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



Showtyme said:


> Nice win. Great to see Kirk playing exceptionally well lately.
> 
> Malik Allen, starting power forward...? And now he's injured? Gosh.
> 
> Interesting to see the limited minutes for Duhon, I'd think that he'd match up really well against Banks defensively.


Duhon was hurt as well. We played the game short handed. Pargo did not dress for the game.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_*Allen goes to hospital with apparent head injury; Duhon also hurt*

CHICAGO (AP) -- *Kirk Hinrich scored a season-high 30 points and tied a career high with 13 rebounds Tuesday night for the Chicago Bulls in a costly 111-100 victory over the Minnesota Timberwolves in which forward Malik Allen was taken to a hospital with an apparent head injury.
Chicago also lost guard Chris Duhon to a bruised jaw after he took a shot to the face in the second quarter.*

Hinrich hit 10 of 18 shots and finished with nine assists as the Bulls snapped a two-game losing streak. Luol Deng added 24 points and 10 rebounds and Andres Nocioni scored 20 points.

Kevin Garnett led the Timberwolves with 27 points and 12 rebounds. Rashad McCants and Marcus Banks scored 18 apiece as Minnesota lost for the 10th time in 13 games.

The Bulls led by 17 early in the fourth quarter and withstood a late push by the Timberwolves.
A 3-pointer by Garnett made it 105-98 with 1:01 left, and Banks hit two free throws to make it a five-point game with 40 seconds remaining. The Bulls hit six free throws in the final 23 seconds to pull out the victory.

*Allen was injured when he rotated to guard a driving Rashad McCants 20 seconds into the second quarter. As he fell backward, Allen's head banged into teammate Darius Songaila's knee.

Allen remained on the floor for several minutes, and his neck was immobilized before he was carted away. As he left the court, Allen moved his arms and raised a fist. He was taken to Rush University Medical Center.*

In his second start this season, Allen had 10 points at the time of the injury and had scored on a dunk seconds earlier.

Minutes later, Duhon headed to the locker room after taking a shot to the face. He was back on the sideline when the second half started but did not return.

Already sore from an elbow to the jaw by Ben Gordon in practice the previous day, things got worse for Duhon when he tried to take a charge against Minnesota's Justin Reed with 6:16 left in the first half.

*Duhon took a forearm or elbow to the face and stayed face down under the Timberwolves' basket for a few minutes. He held a towel over his face as he walked off the court with the Bulls' trainers.*

It was 56-52 after Garnett hit a free throw following a technical foul against Bulls coach Scott Skiles 2:19 into the third quarter, before the Bulls pulled away.

Gordon hit a 3-pointer to make it 65-55, and Deng scored on a break to make it a 12-point game with 6:20 left in the third. Nocioni's three-point play with 2:09 remaining in the quarter made it 82-67.

Game notes

Minnesota had won 11 of the past 13 against the Bulls before Tuesday's game. ... The Timberwolves had five rebounds in the first quarter -- four by Garnett. ... *Duhon said before the game that he is on a liquid diet and may be fitted for a protective mask. *_


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

For as good as Kirk was, Luol Deng might have just had his best game as a pro. Doing all the little things as needed throughout the game. Very nice to see!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

My eyes, my eyes, oh teh pain.
Red hurts


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> CHICAGO (AP) -- *Kirk Hinrich scored a season-high 30 points and tied a career high with 13 rebounds Tuesday night for the Chicago Bulls.*


Who needs Garnett when we have *The Kirk*?!! How sweet would it have been if he'd gotten one more assist? Looks like Deng and Nocioni also had great games, and Malik was about to. Glad we got the win!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*

Is it just me or is Chandler starting to revert back to his old self?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCIU NBAT*



UMfan83 said:


> Is it just me or is Chandler starting to revert back to his old self?


I think it's more that his old self is haunting him. He got whistled twice for one that was clearly not a foul (that block on the layup attempt by McCants I think it was), and one very iffy call when fighting for position down low. Also, if they hadn't called that offensive basket interference on him he would have had 2 more points and one more board, still in the same number of limited minutes.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

NBA.COM now has a nearly 2 minute highlight video of Kirk from last night. No wonder Casey was unhappy with defense.


----------

